
The Single Reason Why People Can't Write, According to a Harvard Psychologist - BerislavLopac
https://www.inc.com/glenn-leibowitz/the-single-reason-why-people-cant-write-according-.html
======
gpestana
Interesting, to be honest I was expecting the thesis to be along the lines of
"people cannot write because they cannot think clearly". It seems to be that
with so many distractions and information overload, the science and art of
thinking and articulating ideas clearly are considered as less important.

Edit: I also feel (highlighting "feel", since I don't have data to back this
statement) that people tend to read less structured and long content than
before (as opposed to tweet-like content and short click-bait articles). Not
sure how this influences how society thinks and writes.

------
hilbert42
Whatever the reason for why people can't write, I agree it's a big problem.

I've found from experience that if I write to colleagues using jargon that
they don't all necessarily understand what I'm saying or some accuse me of
omitting essential detail. When I try to remedy the problem and rewrite using
simpler terms then I'm accused of stating the damn obvious and or being
prolix.

It seems to me that there is no satisfactory answer, that is unless one has
the good fortune to be a member of that very small and gifted group who can
write _both_ succinctly and clearly.

------
60secz
in summary: Dunning Kruger, argot: slang for "slang"

------
Normille
Stopped reading at "her"

 _[which is probably not one of the obstacles the article considered]_

------
contingencies
TLDR: Explanatory footnotes (or links to Wikipedia) are awesome.

In print also consider insisting on indices, glossaries, tables of contents,
clarity of page numbering, standard numeric preface page numbering, explaining
all foreign language, and always including a map.

